# Thumbnails erstellen und auf eine Seite..



## Amr0d (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe so ca. 30 Bilder die ich gerne als Thumbnails auf ein oder zwei DIN A 4 Seiten drucken möchte. Unter jedem Bild sollte auch der Dateiname stehen. Kann ich das mit Photoshop so machen das er die ganzen Bilder auf eine größe macht und sie beim ausdrucken auf eine Seite setzt mit den Dateinamen drunter??? Oder muss ich jede Datei einzeln editieren und sie dann im Word oder so einfügen und ausdrucken??


----------



## dexterward (8. Mai 2003)

Schau mal unter Datei-Automatisieren-Kontaktabzug in Photoshop 7 nach.

//edit Kontaktabzug

Gruss


----------



## Amr0d (8. Mai 2003)

Danke danke


----------

